# Is a S&W worth the extra money or Taurus?



## RAINS

Looking at a Taurus 851UL or S&W 638 airweight. Is the smith worth the extra hundred bucks? What about a Taurus 85 Ultralite vs S&W 637? Are the smiths worth the extra hundred buck or so? Also are the smiths made in the USA? 




R


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Depends on how you look at it. The Taurus might shoot as well but the Smith has the really good S&W customer service. Taurus makes a pretty good gun these days but if it was me I might lean to the Smith just because I know if I need it fixed it will get it no questions.


----------



## Baldy

S&W= Quality. Taurus= Well..???


----------



## James NM

I have no doubt that S&W makes a better revolver. That's why they cost more. They also have better customer service. And yes, they are made in the USA.


----------



## Wyatt

Yes.


----------



## Willy D

I dont know much of anything about the Taurus guns...I have never owned or shot one....but the range/gunshop I go to recently put a sign up saying the customer from now on is responsible for the shipping charges on Taurus warranty....They have seen nothing but trouble from them..Not any type or model in particular, just in general....To me it looks like a red flag..

however...I have seen lots of people who owned and shot several of their guns with absolutely no problem...

Willy


----------



## wjh2657

For the average Joe, the Smith is a better buy in the long run because of repair service and part availability. As far as quality and utility I like and own both. I am my own armorer so there is an advantage to keeping them up and running. Even for me though, parts are much easier to get for Smith and Wessons. Either way I wouldn't only own one of either. You need a spare gun for when the primary goes to the factory for something serious to be repaired. (And yes, S&Ws can break down!)

My Taurus 85ULBH fills a niche that S&W doesn't: 17 Ounces ( right between my 642 and 640) and a trigger as slick as butter. it is my most accurate snubbie. But if it does go down it will be down for a while, until I can get parts.


----------



## JeffWard

James NM said:


> I have no doubt that S&W makes a better revolver. That's why they cost more. They also have better customer service. And yes, they are made in the USA.


Yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## jeb21

Taurus just cannot get any respect from the American gun crowd. They have won the Gun of the Year award several times now. No one seems to care. They were the first to come up with titanium revolvers, a seven shot 357 magnum, an 8 shot 357 magnum, they brought back a snub in 44 special and 45 colt. For all those folk who like a Glock but wish that it had a external safety, Taurus made the 24/7. The Taurus 1911 is a great value. They have the lifetime repair policy, and they used to give away a free 1 year NRA membership with each new gun purchase (I don't know if they still do it). 

You want a seven shot 357 snubbie that is no bigger than a K-Frame, Taurus makes it. You want a 5 shot 44 special snubbie that is no bigger than a k-frame, Taurus makes it. How about an all steel concealed hammer j-frame sized .38, Taurus makes it. A 9mm snubbie, see Taurus. No other gun company can say that. One of the first factory ported magnums that did not require you to pay custom gun costs came from Taurus.

Every year Taurus comes out with a host of new option or even new guns. Smith and Wesson and Ruger cannot say the same and are just too slow to respond to consumer request for different types of firearms.

I have owned several Taurus revolvers, they were all great and I was able to to trade or sell them (at a profit) to friends who were initially sceptics. Last time I checked the sights, trigger pull and lockup on a Taurus 85 were every bit as good, maybe even better than the S&W counterparts.

Smiths have better trade in values than Taurus. The pride of owing a Smith is there, cause they do make fine handguns, but Taurus is a good company that makes good products.

Sorry for the rant. I would not hesitate to purchase another Taurus firearm, especially if it was one of their Model 85s


----------



## RAINS

Good into from all sides. I am going to a gun show next weekend. I will handle all types of taurus and smith wheel guns. Also going to hit up my half dozen or so gun buddies there for insight. I may even question a few dealers. I'll let you guys know what I end up doing. I may end up with a smith for no other reason that they are made in the USA. I want to support hard working Americans! Far too often we all fail to do so.



R


----------



## Wyatt

You can't go wrong with Smith wheel gun. :smt1099


----------



## Bisley

> Sorry for the rant. I would not hesitate to purchase another Taurus firearm, especially if it was one of their Model 85s


All those things you mentioned are good signs.

Taurus does make some good guns. The question is: How many?

There is no denying that they have had quality control issues that have seriously damaged the efforts they are now making to establish a good reputation. It takes years to recover from a bad reputation, and the first step to take in doing so is to eliminate virtually all quality control issues.

As far as I can tell, they have not done that, because people are still breaking them on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I would not tell someone to not get a Taurus pistol. I have a couple of them myself one being an older revolver that is a fantastic gun. But I will say that when someone makes a product then says "I'll stand behind it no matter what" that holds a lot of ground. Taurus is not known for their customer service near how Smith is. I've seen some pretty bad abused guns go back to them just to return like new no questions. Hell...I messed up a Sigma trigger spring putting it back in and I sent it to them saying that the trigger was messed up. They send it back with the while trigger block new (I could tell cause I can put a couple scratches in mine), replaces the rear sight, replaced the cover to the firing pin (more dings from replacing the striker spring) and even tossed in a couple high cal mags. That's going way above the call. I never paid a cent to send or receive the gun. I took it to my local shop and asked what it would cost to ship it they said don't worry and call in two weeks. It was in house two weeks to the day. I come to find out my story is not uncommon.

Taurus makes some pretty good guns. I have bought two PT1911's and have an old Model 65 357 mag. I have had 0 problems out of any of these guns. I think the PT1911 is one of the most underrated pistols on the market right now. but Taurus might do more to help the reputation by backing what they make a little better and that would do a lot to help their image.


----------



## RAINS

Well spent all day messing around a a gun show last Saturday. Almost bought a used super small all stainless 9mm Kahr. Alas is was rather heavy. So after some debate and some touching and feeling I came home with a bran new S&W 638. It was much lighter and felt better in my hand the than Taurus did. I was in 79 bucks for the smith over the Taurus. $350vs$429 Shot the thing today and it was nice. I really like the evil little Gold Dot +p's I picked up. Would hate to ever get hit with one of those little buggers! Over all very happy. In fact guess what I've got in my pocket right now? Thanks for the great advice. Ultimately I just had to pick the gun that felt right in my hand. 


R


----------



## Bisley

The Kahr you passed on sounds like the MK9, and it is a great little semi-auto. I have its big brother, the K9, and it is a great shooter.

But you can't go wrong with the j-frame S&W, either. I have the Model 642 hammerless model, like your Model 638, and I like it a lot. :smt023


----------



## jeb21

RAINS said:


> Ultimately I just had to pick the gun that felt right in my hand.
> 
> R


You done good. Going with the gun that fits you best is the only way to do it. The 638 is a fine snubbie that will give you a lot of carry options. Best of luck with it. Don't skimp on a good quality carry holster.


----------

